#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study in australia for free - Study in Australia with Scholarships

## nitika.arora

Australian Universities are luring international students to come take courses in Australia. Australian Universities have been and currently are very generous when recruiting international students. One international student who has been given afree sign full scholarship for tuition fees by the University of Western refers to Australian Universities as Santa Clause.Australian Universities are extremely generous when it comes around to giving away loads of tuition and living money.

Universities that are located in the richer states of Western Australia and Queensland are offering top educated students from around the world different kinds of scholarships and free tuition. For example, the Engineering School at the University of Queensland has landed around 30 international students by taking care of their tuition fees of $30,000 a year.

Most International students that are taking advantage of these special offers are coming to Australia to study some kind of engineering such as:

BiologicalCivilEnvironmentalMechanical
Other international Postgraduate students are being lured into the University of Western Australia. The University of Western Australia has a new fee-waiver program that gave around 90 scholarships out for PhD students.

Other regions in Australia are also offering outstanding foreign students enticing opportunities. The University of Sydney has offered 30 research scholarships every year wich waves their tuition and fees as well as a yearly stipend of $20,000 for potential master research students.

Another school is The University of Melbourne who gives 150 fee remission scholarships out every year to bright international students.

Most of these scholarships are solely funded by the Australia government. Students that are granted a scholarship are also granted a living allowance and other school or living benefits.

Just recently the University of Adelaide agreed to and signed a deal with Beijing Scholarship Council for selected Chinese PhD and postdoctoral students. These students will receive scholarships that include tuition fees, living costs, and travel cost while residing and studying in Australia.

Now is the perfect time for international students to apply for these amazing higher education scholarships and take advantage of these presents offered by Australian Universities.





  Similar Threads: Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

